# Soft-SPS (Ethercat)



## ErazorVIP (14 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand eine preiswerte Soft-SPS wo ich unkompliziert mit Ethercat kommunizieren kann?


Grüße!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 November 2019)

Ja,
die von IBH Softec. Hier ein Foto des aktuellen Flyer:



https://www.ibhsoftec.com/epages/63444704.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63444704/Products/1302


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 November 2019)

Ich habe es selber allerdings noch nie umgesetzt


----------



## HausSPSler (25 November 2019)

Hi,
könntest für die ersten Versuche CODESYS V3 mehmen und die mitinstallierte Control Win64 - ( musst du WinPcap dazu installieren damit du Ethercat machen kannst)
Klar die ganzen SPS'en im CODESYS Store können auch Ethercat : PFC200 / emPC iMx6 / Plcnext / BeagleBone / Raspberry PI / IOT2040 .... usw
Dann die ESI files in CODESYS installieren.. ( ins Geräte repository) dann Netzwerkkarte auswählen.. download Slaves scannen usw..

Grüße


----------



## ErazorVIP (26 November 2019)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort, was für den Hausgebrauch was im Rahmen bleibt was ich auf einer Linux-Umgebung laufen lassen kann gibt es nicht zufällig?


----------



## HausSPSler (26 November 2019)

Hi,
es gibt halt für Linux 64Bit ( z.B Debian oder Ubuntu) das hier:
https://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-for-linux-sl.html

Grüße


----------



## ErazorVIP (28 November 2019)

Ok Danke Edwin,

das ist leider für mein Hausgebrauch nicht im Budget 
Mal schauen was ich noch finde!


----------



## blackpeat (9 Dezember 2019)

Hab das gerade durch Zufall gefunden vielleicht hilft es.

https://www.openplcproject.com/


----------



## Michael.Uray (9 Dezember 2019)

Warum eigentlich Ethercat?
Die IOs z.B. über Modbus TCP anzubinden würde vermutlich mehr Möglichkeiten bieten, etwa die Verwendung von Node-RED.
Was hast du denn eigentlich damit vor?


----------



## HausSPSler (9 Dezember 2019)

dann nimm halt einen PI oder Beaglebone... aber bleib bei Ethercat ;-)


----------



## ErazorVIP (4 Februar 2020)

MichaelUray schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich Ethercat?
> Die IOs z.B. über Modbus TCP anzubinden würde vermutlich mehr Möglichkeiten bieten, etwa die Verwendung von Node-RED.
> Was hast du denn eigentlich damit vor?



Hallo,

ich habe ein Ethercat Coppler und einigen IOs - den kann ich doch nicht per Modbus betreiben oder?


----------



## Michael.Uray (6 Februar 2020)

ErazorVIP schrieb:


> ich habe ein Ethercat Coppler und einigen IOs - den kann ich doch nicht per Modbus betreiben oder?



Wenn der Koppler nur Ethercat kann, dann nicht.


----------

